# Porsche 997 Cabrio 4S - 2010



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

997 4S for paint correction and after a visit to the dealership ( read , after a offered wash  ) these are the damage...


















Initial procedure and i had a huge bonus , the car was covered in tar in the lower parts and wheel arches..

Scratches


















Bonnet


























Rear lateral


















The fender and it´s amazing how a bad wash can "transform" a car...


















Random pics of corrected panels


















































Wheel arches and rimms detailed



































Z Glasur for protection


























In the sun




































































Regards

Rui


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

You produce some stunning work Rui, can you tell me you got the white dividing cover with the Porsche and Ferrari logos, ive been looking for a similar thing but cant find anything.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DE 1981 said:


> You produce some stunning work Rui, can you tell me you got the white dividing cover with the Porsche and Ferrari logos, ive been looking for a similar thing but cant find anything.


Thanks , it was in my old unit and it cost me almost 500€ the white strip with the Lamb, Pors and Ferrari badge and the sideway.
It was vinil with prints on it , very common.

You can get it very easy in any marketing or advertising company. :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning detail


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Wich tyredressing did you use Rui?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great turnaround like the wheels.. come up very nice indeed.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> Wich tyredressing did you use Rui?


I did this detail some time ago , but i think it was Mothers tire shine


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Racer said:


> I did this detail some time ago , but i think it was Mothers tire shine


Thanks Rui :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another stunning detail Rui, gotta love those Black paints  :thumb:
And excellent photographic skills :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Liking the Z on the Porsche. Nice detail :thumb:..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great turnaround


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One more Porsche for your "Colection"!!! 

Fantastic finish! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great job:thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

stunning job :thumb:


----------

